# considering a new memory foam or latex mattress...who has one?



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

We bought a memory foam king last summer from Sam's Club because DS was starting to move around more and the full was just too small. Within 6 months you could tell where we slept and we are both lightweight  However, we loved the king and we loved that it didnt' move when someone got in or out of bed (that is also starting to go away).

So, if you have a latex or memory foam mattress, how long have you had it? Do you still love it? Where did you get it?

We are going to scrape together as much as we can to get a quality one, but I don't want to spend that much only to discover 2 years later that it wasn't worth it. I've searched on latex and on foam and I see a lot of people recommending their mattresses, but no one ever says they've had it for awhile and still love it.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Dh and I bought a memory foam mattress a few years ago and then, as is our style (roll eyes), did some research on it. I think the smell of the mattress was what sparked our curiosity... but anyway, we ended up throwing it away because of what we read about how those mattresses are dipped in flame retardant, the same flame retardant that is found in human breast milk. And we had a new baby at the time. I would love to have one, have never slept on one, but they look so comfy. But I think I'll be waiting until the kids go to college.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks! DF is pushing for memory foam so I'll have him check that. I think natural latex is supposed to be better in that regard.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

Yes, natural latex is supposedly harmless and touted as a great "natural" alternative to memory foam. That is what I would like for our next mattress. I would love to have a Tempurpedic but a.) they are outrageously expensive and b.) I researched online and apparently they are toxic.


----------



## sasquatch (Aug 15, 2009)

We have a Natura latex mattress and I love it. By far the most comfortable bed I have ever slept in. We've had it for two and a half years and it is as good as new. They are expensive (we managed to find ours discounted a bit at a mattress store) but we had the money at the time and it was completely worth it. We didn't go with a fully organic mattress (too expensive) but I think all their mattresses are relatively greener.


----------



## Attached Mama (Dec 4, 2005)

I would never buy memory foam!! They stink and are full of toxins!

Ikea has a relatively inexpensive latex foam mattress. Not sure of *all* of the components, but I do know they dont' use PBDE's in their mattresses which are one of the worst toxins.

I have an old Ikea mattress, not in the best shape after about 8 major moves. I just bought a 2 inch latex organic topper off of Amazon for it last year. I LOVE LOVE LOVE It!! Soooo comfortable!!

Amazon often has 100% latex toppers for $200 something for a Queen size, sometimes more. Just have to keep your eyes on them and watch prices and also make sure what you are getting is really 100% latex b/c some are not.


----------



## EmTheWife (May 28, 2010)

We bought our Latex mattress from Ikea about 4 months ago, and we love it.

We got the Sultan Edsele, which is a combo of natural and man-made latex (per my research, a good thing for the longevity of a latex mattress), and is encased in cotton and wool. It is flippable and rotatable, meaning both the top and bottom are usable, and head to foot flippable too.

The mattress comes with a 30 year warranty against just about everything but staining; the rep we spoke with said they recommend bringing the mattress in every 10 years for replacement, just because you can, so that your warranty continues to renew itself and your mattress stays in prime condition.

The king size mattress cost all of $1000 - we were so glad because we too are on a tight budget and didn't have the money for a new mattress from a specialty store, but really needed one.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh I miss IKEA! There are 2 in Chicago where I'm from but none where we are now. Though there are delivery services.

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

We have/had a natural latex mattress.

I hate it. It was comfortable at first. But then too soft (even though we had a med-firm one). We lasted about 7 months on it.

Like you, we could tell where we slept. Somewhat moulded to our bodies. I hate that.

We are now trying to sell it. We bought a different non-toxic mattress from IKEA. Now I think this one is a little too firm!

But we are stuck with it...because I am not buying a third mattress in a year.


----------



## rawhippiemama (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi : ), was just wondering which one from Ikea that you think is too firm.. I'm thinking about buying the Sultan Elsfjord... Tried the Edsele.. but think that it's too soft. Do you have your new mattress on a wooden slats system?


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

The IKEA mattress we purchased was the Sultan Heggedal.

It was the only one that didn't have any weird flame retardants in it. (or so we were told by staff at Ikea) We are in canada.

It is a spring mattress, so it def. keeps it's shape and does not mold to your body shape like the latex mattress we had.

We have it on a slated base.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

We also have an IKEA latex mattress, though I forget the exact model. We love it! By far the most comfortable mattress we've slept on.

We had wanted to get an organic handmade one from a local mattress shop, but in the end we just couldn't afford it. The IKEA mattress was just as comfortable, but less than half the price.

We tossed our memory foam mattress, too. Yuck! So smelly.


----------



## neonalee (Nov 20, 2009)

To-fu, how long have you had your mattress?

Sent from my phone using Tapatalk, please ignore typos!


----------



## chombs12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi - thinking about getting the Sultan Edsele and any insights or feedback would be appreciated. The one negative i am seeing is that they may not last too long and I certainly don't want to pay $979 for Queen and not have it last. Insight into this or general feedback would be helpful! Thank you.


----------

